# Wood Trainer



## Jeff15 (Sep 29, 2021)

This is over 6 feet tall


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 29, 2021)

Nice shot. It conjures up visions of Paul Bunyan.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 30, 2021)

When I saw the title I expected that I would not see what I expected to see so much that I expected to see what I didn't expect.  To my surprise, I was not surprised to see what I might be surprised to see so it came as no surprise that I was surprises or not surprised as the case may be.

Never heard of Paul Bunyan is he a chiropodist?


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 30, 2021)

I have never heard of Paul Bunyan....


----------



## Space Face (Sep 30, 2021)

Appears he's like a Yank version of our Desperate Dan


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 30, 2021)

Looks like one foot to me... nice one.


----------



## slat (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks guys...


----------

